# Lightest & Smallest Video Recorder



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, humans!

I have been looking for a dashboard camera for a long time. Since I am not able to find a _good _one, I'm thinking of a DIY. While there are also a lot of other things to consider, I just want to know some of the smallest cameras which I can just stick behind IVRM while driving. Of course, video quality is the main priority. It should be able to record decently at around 50-60kmph at least. The budget is around 5k, or the cheapest available.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

soo you basically want a cam that have a battery , memory, can record at least at 30 fps at 640x360 ...and should be small enough.

will check and tell you...I think those spy cams can easily fulfill the idea ...but you have to find a good one.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> soo you basically want a cam that have a battery , memory, can record at least at 30 fps at *640x360* ...and should be small enough.
> 
> will check and tell you...I think those spy cams can easily fulfill the idea ...but you have to find a good one.



No, not 640x360. Atleast 720p. I have been to plenty of "spy-cam shops" and seen many different cameras, but none suited my requirements. Most had very crappy quality and if shaken, it went from bad to worst. We all know how Indian roads are and how much the camera would shake.

Battery would not matter much if it uses a charger similar to smartphone chargers, or a USB on either end. Would use 12 V outlet for that.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

check these... The Best Mini Camcorder Picks | RealSimple.com


or *pocket-camcorder.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2014)

convert a webcam to spy cam


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

I have done that zangetsu but it needs a laptop or a wifi router (for ipcam)


----------



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a nice idea, Zangetsu! Can they not be directly plugged into DVR?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

@nipun what will be the recording medium...there is no memory card in a webcam...and it takes power from usb...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2014)

Nipun said:


> That's a nice idea, Zangetsu! Can they not be directly plugged into DVR?





sujoyp said:


> @nipun what will be the recording medium...there is no memory card in a webcam...and it takes power from usb...


yeah u will need a source for usb power and some app running for the webcam...
instead of laptop we can use leaptop or small netbooks

how about using a spy-pen


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Lightest &amp; Smallest Video Recorder*

^^ I have already suggested that and he did not like the quality

@op didnt u like any of the camcoders mentioned in my link...I think the vivitar one cost only 4k something and can record video

get something like this *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007BGG78A/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007BGG78A&linkCode=as2&tag=ttr_pocket_camcorders-20


----------

